# My Posts



## e.bram (Mar 21, 2022)

My posts keep getting edited and eliminated! If this keeps up I will stop posting. Maybe that is reason it is being done. I will have to say Good Bye!


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 21, 2022)

That's curious.  I can't say I'm familiar with particular things you may have posted.  Is there an explanation of why things are changed?  Are they edited for inappropriate content, against TUG posting rules, or some other reason? Do you know why it's happening?

Dave


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 21, 2022)

e.bram said:


> My posts keep getting edited and eliminated! If this keeps up I will stop posting. Maybe that is reason it is being done. I will have to say Good Bye!


I'm pretty sure the admin and moderators have more to do than ride herd on your posts.
So, what do you see if you click on your username, then on 'messages' at the lower left corner? It will list every post you've posted. Are they all there? Only you will know. So you can re-post, or see what was modified.

Good Luck and See ya around.

OTOH, since you haven't bothered to invest $15 in seeing TUG without ads, you're getting your money's worth.


----------



## e.bram (Mar 21, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> That's curious.  I can't say I'm familiar with particular things you may have posted.  Is there an explanation of why things are changed?  Are they edited for inappropriate content, against TUG posting rules, or some other reason? Do you know why it's happening?
> 
> Dave


NO!
TELL ME!


----------



## goaliedave (Mar 21, 2022)

e.bram said:


> NO!
> TELL ME!


Does the e stand for excitable?


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 21, 2022)

How would DaveNV know?

In the last month you have 3 edited posts: 1 was a duplicate, 1 was political, 1 was combative.

Suggestion: STOP POSTING IN ALL CAPS WITH EXCLAMATION MARKS! _(see how that reads?)_


----------



## easyrider (Mar 21, 2022)

DeniseM said:


> How would DaveNV know?



Doesn't Dave have the crystal ball ?

Bill


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 22, 2022)

gonna guess your posts that were removed or edited violated one or more of these (as with most every other post thats modified or removed):









						Terms and rules
					

You must agree to these terms and rules before using the site.




					tugbbs.com
				




a helpful reminder to all!


----------

